# Is the male or the female the problem? :/



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been breeding my cockatoo apistos for a couple months now and ran into a problem. The parents have hatched and raised 3-4 batches of fry sense I got them, but I had a female who was invading the nest and eating the fry, so I got rid of her. Sense then, no batch of fry. Now, don't get me wrong. They've spawned. Quite alot actually....around 100 eggs each time....But I wake up each morning and zero eggs. There are other fish in the tank. SO thinking that was the problem, after another batch of eggs was i put them in a little box, still in the main tank but secluded from the fish. after 2 days the eggs began to turn white. A sign of not being fertilized... Now I'm confused because I saw that spawn. The male was in there with her. SO I got no fry. Well they spawned yesterday. Woke up, no eggs. So who is the problem. I'm thinking the male. Maybe hes not doing his job and the female eats the bad eggs(which would be all of them). Or the female no longer letting him do his job? I miss having fry. I loved raising the previous ones I got. Was very exciting to watch them grow up...And I miss having fry. Anyone have any idea whats going on? I did plan to get serious and separate them to a 10 gallon...but that wont be for a bit... Any guess would be great.
Thanks in advance.

~Zdanio


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How hard is your water? If it's liquid rock, the eggs won't be able to get fertilized


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> How hard is your water? If it's liquid rock, the eggs won't be able to get fertilized


Not hard at all. I have more alkaline water. PH 7.0 but a bit lower because of the driftwood.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm... I would watch the spawn next time to make sure eggs are being laid. It may just be that she doesn't feel they're safe so she eats them? There's so many possibilities here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no eggs in the morning? next time try leaving the lights on.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc, would that work?


----------

